# All slavic: listopad (листопад)



## Russianer

In our Russian the word "листопад" has 1 meaning: (autumn) fall of the leaves. 

What are all meanings of the word "listopad" in other slavic languages?
Is "Listopad" = "october" in Croatian? And "listopad"= November in Polish?
Is there a word "listopad" in Bulgarian, Macedonian, Slovak,Сzech etc. languages?


----------



## Orlin

Russianer said:


> In our Russian the word "листопад" has 1 meaning: (autumn) fall of the leaves.
> 
> What are all meanings of the word "listopad" in other slavic languahes?
> Is "Listopad" = "october" in Croatian? And "listopad"= November in Polish?
> Is there a word "listopad" in Bulgarian, Macedonian, Slovak,Сzech etc. languages?


In Bulgarian листопад is the same as in Russian (also in Serbian?, not completely sure).


----------



## kirahvi

November is _listopad_ in Czech and _листопад_ in Ukrainian.

There's _listopád_ in Slovak, which has the same meaning as Russian. But I don't think it's all that common of a word. Native speakers will have to chime in on that.


----------



## Azori

kirahvi said:


> There's _listopád_ in Slovak, which has the same meaning as Russian. But I don't think it's all that common of a word. Native speakers will have to chime in on that.


In Slovak listopád is a literary/poetic word.


----------



## nonik

cz

listopad......november


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> In Bulgarian листопад is the same as in Russian (also in Serbian?, not completely sure).


Well, no, not exactly. The _listopad _word is known only as Crotian name for October, we don't use the noun listopad in any other way. We use the adjective though: _listopadni _means deciduous... _listopadno drvo _(deciduous tree) as opposite to _zimzeleno drvo _(evergreen tree).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Listopad* is the traditional Slovenian name for *November*. However, traditional Slovenian months are rarely used nowadays; they appear on some calendars and in the mastheads of some publications, but few other places. In most contexts, *november* would be used instead.


----------



## marco_2

kirahvi said:


> November is _listopad_ in Czech and _листопад_ in Ukrainian.



In some older Ukrainian texts you can also meet the inverted version *падолист.*


----------



## iobyo

In Macedonian _листопад_ also means 'fall of the leaves' but not necessarily in reference to autumn. It's also the name for November October in the traditional calender, which few would be aware of and I've only ever seen the traditional names used in a few calendars printed by the Macedonian Church. As with BCS, the adjective _листопаден _is also used for deciduous trees.


----------



## volat

In Belarusian *лістапад* has 2 meanings: November and fall of the leaves.


----------



## Natalisha

kirahvi said:


> November is _listopad_ in Czech and _листопад_ in Ukrainian.


 And _лiстапад_ in Belarusian.


----------



## volat

Natalisha said:


> And _лiстапад_ in Belarusian.


аs I already posted above.


----------



## Natalisha

volat said:


> аs I already posted above.


Oh, really! How could I fail to notice your post?


----------



## volat

Natalisha said:


> Oh, really! How could I fail to notice your post?


It happens


----------

